# Mouse in my Masterbuilt



## pitpastor (Oct 26, 2013)

This past week I discovered that a mouse has been sneaking into my Masterbuilt Pro Dual Fuel smoker. I set a couple of traps under it, and then moved them inside hoping to catch him but no luck thus far. Today I went to check the traps and prep the smoker for a pork tenderloin and there he was staring at me as I opened the door. He crawled out and ran off before I could do anything. 

I'm going to try some different traps and maybe even some glue boards to try and catch this sucker. Anyone else have issues with mice in their propane smoker? Any tips on how to keep them out other than keeping the smoker nice and clean? Any tips on best way to get rid of this one? I think he must be living inside a yucca plant or under a retaining wall nearby. Thanks in advance for any thoughts.


----------



## eman (Oct 26, 2013)

i have the masterbuilt electric. w/ door closed no way for mouse to get in. Any way to seal up the smoker?


----------



## bama bbq (Oct 27, 2013)

Leave a little tray of those green pellets.  They love em and it kills em graveyard dead.  Oh - remember to remove the little tray before you cook.


----------



## dslunceford (Oct 13, 2017)

Came here to search and glad I'm not the only one! Opened up the smoker this morning to put some butts on and immediately saw nest on bottom, then the little f&*$r ran right out and under my deck. Threw an old piece of bait/poison out under to follow him...maybe he'll get it, who knows.

I've cranked the smoker up to 375 and will let it run for about 20 minutes before going at the grates with a wire brush to clean...that should do the trick, don't you think?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 13, 2017)

dslunceford said:


> Came here to search and glad I'm not the only one! Opened up the smoker this morning to put some butts on and immediately saw nest on bottom, then the little f&*$r ran right out and under my deck. Threw an old piece of bait/poison out under to follow him...maybe he'll get it, who knows.
> 
> I've cranked the smoker up to 375 and will let it run for about 20 minutes before going at the grates with a wire brush to clean...that should do the trick, don't you think?



A good burn out should do the trick. Then spray down with vinegar and do another burn out.


----------



## tropics (Oct 13, 2017)

dslunceford said:


> Came here to search and glad I'm not the only one! Opened up the smoker this morning to put some butts on and immediately saw nest on bottom, then the little f&*$r ran right out and under my deck. Threw an old piece of bait/poison out under to follow him...maybe he'll get it, who knows.
> 
> I've cranked the smoker up to 375 and will let it run for about 20 minutes before going at the grates with a wire brush to clean...that should do the trick, don't you think?


heres' an article I found but have not needed to do.
Richie
http://smokingmeatforums.com/index....-i-know-but-bear-with-me.256817/#post_1650279


----------



## dslunceford (Oct 13, 2017)

tropics said:


> heres' an article I found but have not needed to do.
> Richie
> http://smokingmeatforums.com/index....-i-know-but-bear-with-me.256817/#post_1650279



Yeah, heard that as well. Just moved the smoker off of deck and onto a newly poured concrete pad a month ago, and actually do plan to plant mint around it (as well as around the other pad I ooured for a new hot tub - I’m told the heat will attract them for nesting in winter as well).


----------



## johnmeyer (Oct 13, 2017)

I have a recipe for smoked squirrel. Perhaps it could be adapted to mouse?


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 13, 2017)

We use dryer sheets at the hunting cabin .  In the cabinets , on the beds even in the shed . No signs of mice any more . Might be a cheap try til you get it figured out .


----------

